# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Arm Wrestling

## Warrior

My current workout partner is a nationally ranked US Arm Wrestler... he said he pulled in about 18,000 USD in 2002 doing tournaments... and has fractured 2 forearms (other peoples BTW)  :EEK!:  

I had never really looked into this but it could be a good way to make some side money and travel... he said they sometimes pay for airfare to get nationaly ranked competitors to show up and draw a crowd...

Anyone else done this? If you have questions about it, I can ask him.

We have been doing some static contractions for biceps on a power rack as well as Escalating Density Training for Tris and Bis (he's really likeing these days)... he's got some good arm and leg strength... but his back/chest needs some more power...

He plans on jumping back into a pro comp in the near future...

----------


## palme

Arm wrestling = ****ed up elbows. I will never arm wrestle again!

----------


## AKA Stump

> Arm wrestling = ****ed up elbows. I will never arm wrestle again!


Armwrestling has been going on for years. The only way to mess up your elbow is by armwrestling on counter tops. If you would invest in an armwrestling table, you wouldnt have that problem.

----------


## qccat

arm wrestling is very interesting, i dont hear enough about it. I'd be interested in entering a tournament for some side money...but never hear a word about any

----------


## AKA Stump

> arm wrestling is very interesting, i dont hear enough about it. I'd be interested in entering a tournament for some side money...but never hear a word about any


If you are interested in the sport go to the search engin, american armsports association, or usa armsports. This will show you several tournaments around the world...some for money, and some for worldwide ranking.

----------


## qccat

> If you are interested in the sport go to the search engin, american armsports association, or usa armsports. This will show you several tournaments around the world...some for money, and some for worldwide ranking.


thanks bro, ill do that!

----------


## Prime

i find it aggrovated my shoulder. Maybe thats just me tho.

----------


## nickrizz

i always sucked at it

----------


## mass junkie

This past New Years eve I arm wrestled a few guys and the next day my arm was in so much pain...I had to stay out of the gym for a few weeks....what steps can one take to prevent this? Its not something that I usually do but when the opportunity arises Id like to be able to do it again without consequence.

----------


## Prime

> This past New Years eve I arm wrestled a few guys and the next day my arm was in so much pain...I had to stay out of the gym for a few weeks....what steps can one take to prevent this? Its not something that I usually do but when the opportunity arises Id like to be able to do it again without consequence.


only wrestle little girly men  :LOL:

----------


## Warrior

> This past New Years eve I arm wrestled a few guys and the next day my arm was in so much pain...I had to stay out of the gym for a few weeks....what steps can one take to prevent this? Its not something that I usually do but when the opportunity arises Id like to be able to do it again without consequence.


I askled Stump your question...

He said it is because you don't do it often... your tendons are not strengthened nor used to this pulling. The more you do it the easier it gets. He also said working in Dumbell Hammer Curls helps a lot...

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> This past New Years eve I arm wrestled a few guys and the next day my arm was in so much pain...I had to stay out of the gym for a few weeks....what steps can one take to prevent this? Its not something that I usually do but when the opportunity arises Id like to be able to do it again without consequence.


Sounds like a drunken episode of arm wrestling, probably not the best comparison to how regular competition goes.

----------


## mass junkie

> I askled Stump your question...
> 
> He said it is because you don't do it often... your tendons are not strengthened nor used to this pulling. The more you do it the easier it gets. He also said working in Dumbell Hammer Curls helps a lot...



*Thanks Warrior.... That makes alot of sence*





> Sounds like a drunken episode of arm wrestling, probably not the best comparison to how regular competition goes.


*It was, But I think I could be better with some practice...I impressed myself that night*

----------


## daddywags

Bro,
I was a professional arm-wrestler for years, there are very few money tourny's, and your friend is very lucky if he had travel paid for. As far as trying it to make money, forget it. This would be like saying im going to put on a football helmet and go play pro football. Those people train and live the sport, and it takes years to become good, and most will never be great. Yes, the arm gets conditioned after time, and you will get better, but forget about it unless you can devote your life to it, just like any other sport. There is so much to it, and being strong in the arm is about 10% of the total game. I hopeI dont sound rude, but I too have seen arms break from guys who enter with strong Bi's and no skill. BTW, ask your friend this, why do people always fall down when they break their arms? I never understood that, but every arm I have seen broken the person falls down :Smilie:

----------


## houseofpain

i arm wrestled for the first time the other night at a bar, i kicked some dudes ass. he later told me that he had no been beat in over 10yrs. he was no pro or anything but it was nice to hear such a thing.

----------


## BDTR

I broke my best friends forearm in half arm wrestling when he just wouldn't budge. He was close to equal in strength and his bones just gave in, it was disturbing. I wont arm wrestle ANYONE after seeing what can happen so easy.

----------


## AKA Stump

> Bro,
> I was a professional arm-wrestler for years, there are very few money tourny's, and your friend is very lucky if he had travel paid for. As far as trying it to make money, forget it. This would be like saying im going to put on a football helmet and go play pro football. Those people train and live the sport, and it takes years to become good, and most will never be great. Yes, the arm gets conditioned after time, and you will get better, but forget about it unless you can devote your life to it, just like any other sport. There is so much to it, and being strong in the arm is about 10% of the total game. I hopeI dont sound rude, but I too have seen arms break from guys who enter with strong Bi's and no skill. BTW, ask your friend this, why do people always fall down when they break their arms? I never understood that, but every arm I have seen broken the person falls down


I have seen only one person fall down after they broke there arm. The only reason why they did it is because they thought it would ease the pain....IT WONT. BTW, You said that there are very few tournaments for money. The truth is that armwrestling has become more and more popular over the years. There are several tournaments that are being held each day with big prize money. And on another note, You are right, you will have to live and breath armwrestling to beat those guys out of the prize money

----------


## AKA Stump

> I broke my best friends forearm in half arm wrestling when he just wouldn't budge. He was close to equal in strength and his bones just gave in, it was disturbing. I wont arm wrestle ANYONE after seeing what can happen so easy.


That happens all the time. If you dont know how to position your arm, and you dont know when to lay off, your arm will snap.

----------


## AKA Stump

> i arm wrestled for the first time the other night at a bar, i kicked some dudes ass. he later told me that he had no been beat in over 10yrs. he was no pro or anything but it was nice to hear such a thing.


Not to knock you bro, but there are several " I have not been beat in ten years" people out there. If you really want to see what you got enter a tournament..If you do good there then be pleased.....www.american armsport.com

----------


## HeavyHitter

> I askled Stump your question...
> 
> He said it is because you don't do it often... your tendons are not strengthened nor used to this pulling. The more you do it the easier it gets. He also said working in Dumbell Hammer Curls helps a lot...


I arm-wrestle every weekend... (drunk i must add) and every morning i wake up, my arm is sore. I have popped my tendon in my elbow before. My whole elbow turned purple and swelled up.... had to take off a month!!

----------


## bruin

in 93 i won the high school arm wrestling champion if any one cares to no

----------


## phwSSJ

> I askled Stump your question...
> 
> He said it is because you don't do it often... your tendons are not strengthened nor used to this pulling. The more you do it the easier it gets. He also said working in Dumbell Hammer Curls helps a lot...


I was gonna say the same thing!

I heard that rotator cuff exercises help a lot.
I also heard that there is a lot of technique in armwrestling?

----------


## HeavyHitter

> I was gonna say the same thing!
> 
> I heard that rotator cuff exercises help a lot.
> *I also heard that there is a lot of technique in armwrestling*?


ya **** skippy there is  :LOL:

----------


## dans

I kick-ass at arm wrestling. Bring it On!!

----------


## Ambulance

BDTR, hey man I tried to send you a PM..wanted to catch up, but it wouldn't let me. Sorry to jack the thread, just don't know any other way about going about that.

----------


## Ridla

> I askled Stump your question...
> 
> He said it is because you don't do it often... your tendons are not strengthened nor used to this pulling. The more you do it the easier it gets. He also said working in Dumbell Hammer Curls helps a lot...


work rotator cuff also...it makes a huge difference

----------


## KrooC

there is no use.... sylvester stalone will just show up ... eat a pudding then go OVER THE TOP... and ur ****ed bro

----------

